# Top 5 Favorite Movies?



## MakeupByMe (May 2, 2010)

So What is everybody's Top 5 favorite movies of all time?

My top 5 are so mixed but here they are

My top 5 (in no particular order)

1. GoodFellas

2. Fools Rush In

3. Face/Off

4. Mi Familia

5. Clueless

Close calls

casino, scarface, league of their own, the notebook


----------



## perlanga (May 2, 2010)

1. Bloodsport- Number 1 of all time. I love Jean Claude Van Damn! I can watch this over and over and over.

2. Death Becomes Her- My fav comedy movie.

3. Babel- I love how it takes people out of their shelled thoughts that this world is only about the country their live in and introduces them to globalization.

4. Titanic- Best romantic movie of all time. I cry every time!

5. Cinderella- I can't wait to watch this with my daughter, the day I have one.


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2010)

1. The nightmare before Christmas. My favorite movie of Tim Burton, i love his movies apart from that Batman he made, but this one is so funny just the first song can keep me grooving all day long.

2.Mary Poppins, it's a classic i suppose, but it's really funny and a movie everyone in the family can enjoy.

3.The Lord of the Rings, it's fantastic.

4. Le fabuleux destin d'Amelie Poulain (don't know the english name), it's a really nice movie, one i like to watch when i'm feeling a bit down, and you gotta love the music.

5. Stargate, i grew up with that tv show but the movie is what got me into it in the first place.

I would say close behing Stargate comes Splash, really cute and i have a thing for mermaids.


----------



## esha (May 2, 2010)

See, when I think of favourite movies, I think of movies I can watch over and over and over and never get sick of them.

No particular order

1. Home Alone

2. Now &amp; Then

3. Titanic

4. Toy Story

5. Lion King


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 2, 2010)

Twilight

New moon

10 things i hate about you

life as a house

gone with the wind


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. Bloodsport- Number 1 of all time. I love Jean Claude Van Damn! I can watch this over and over and over.
2. Death Becomes Her- My fav comedy movie.

3. Babel- I love how it takes people out of their shelled thoughts that this world is only about the country their live in and introduces them to globalization.

4. Titanic- Best romantic movie of all time. I cry every time!

5. Cinderella- I can't wait to watch this with my daughter, the day I have one.

oooh Death becomes her lol I remember that movie ha that was a good one!!!


----------



## ZsaZsa (May 3, 2010)

In no order

1. The Notebook

2. The Joy Luck Club

3. Indecent Proposal

4. How to lose a guy in 10 days

5. Pretty Woman


----------



## Karren (May 3, 2010)

1. Kelly's Heros

2. Stripes

3. The Fifth Element

4. Money Talks

5. Rush Hour 1 or Die Hard 1


----------



## Geek (May 3, 2010)

Matrix Series
Tranformers Series
Ironman
Star Wars Series
Forrest Gump
Titanic
Not in that order. I did top six. A lot of mine are of series type of movies.


----------



## Ingrid (May 3, 2010)

Harry Potter (although the book is billion times better)

Titanic

life is beautiful

The lion king

confession of a shopaholic


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2010)

Terminator Series
The Matrix Trilogy
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Back To The Future Trilogy
Star Wars IV-VI
LOL. Mine are all trilogies or series. I'm sure I'll think of other movies later on and wish I could have included them. lol. For example, The Fugitive was a really great movie...

P.S. Holy crap, I just realized I'm a total geek. lol!






P.P.S. OMG...how could I forget The Usual Suspects?! Or Indiana Jones (minus the last one)! GAH, this is hard!


----------



## bCreative (May 3, 2010)

White Chicks

Rush Hour 2

The Best Man

Two Can Play That Game

The Hangover


----------



## jodevizes (May 3, 2010)

In no particular order

The Gods Must Be Crazy

Harold and Maude

Bananas

Casablanca

Ameline


----------



## Karren (May 3, 2010)

I forgot about Gods must be Crazy!! And "Just like a woman". And "Priscilla, queen of the desert"... "To Wong Foo". Can I change my list? Lol.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 3, 2010)

This is way too hard for me. So I'll just throw out some of my faves because I know if I make a real list, five seconds later I'll remember a movies that I forgot.

Juno

Silence of the Lambs

Pretty Woman

Lord of the Rings

Harry Potter


----------



## StakeEdward (May 4, 2010)

I LOVE The Gods Must be Crazy! I probably wouldn't put it on my top 5, though. My top 5, in no particular order:

-Stardust

-Borat

-Lord of the Rings

-Big Fish

-Enchanted

But I also love a lot of political/philisophical movies that didn't really make it to that list, but are still favorites of mine.


----------



## Rebbierae (May 4, 2010)

Wow this IS hard. In no order whatsoever...

*(500) Days of Summer

*Under the Tuscan Sun

*the Bourne Trilogy (I'm counting it as one because picking 5 favorites OF ALL TIME is too hard)

*This is My Father

*Spaceballs

....aw man, and now I'm already feeling guilty at all my loveys I left out.


----------



## Johnnie (May 4, 2010)

I completely forgot about Death Becomes Her...that's such a good movie!

Oh boy this is tough! They're gonna be in no particular order because I can't make up my mind.

1. The Breakfast Club

2. Dirty Dancing

3. Pretty In Pink

4. 16 Candles

5. Independence Day


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

The Matrix

Bladerunner

Akira

The gods must be crazy

Life is Beautiful

The Notebook

The wedding singer

50 first dates

...sorry 5 was too little


----------



## kayley123 (May 4, 2010)

Oh dang...I'm going to have to do 10... Well...these are ones that I can watch over and over...

In no order:

-The Princess Bride (just the right mix of fantasy and cynicism for me)

-10 Things I Hate About You

-Star Wars IV-VI

-Beauty &amp; The Beast or Aladdin

-Singin' In the Rain

-Spaceballs, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, or The Producers (OLD ONE WITH Zero Mostel &amp; Gene Wilder)

-The Music Man (OLD one with Robert Preston)

And ok...for some reason I really like Timothy Dalton as James Bond, so I'm going to put The Living Daylights on the list (and coincidentally, the one other A-Ha song I know other than the awesome "Take On Me" )

Hm...I'm breaking the rules even more, but I have so many favorites!

Honorable Mentions:

-My Fair Lady

-Pirates of Penzance (Kevin Kline, etc.)

-The Sound of Music

-French Kiss

-Shrek 2 (yeah, I'm a little nuts, I like the sequel better than Shrek)

-H2$ (How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying)*

-A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum*

*These last 2 are actually better as stage shows IMO, but the movies manage to capture a good amount of the energy, so I had to mention them

***********

And yes, I realize nobody really wanted to know all this, I'm just babbling.



If you actually read it all, thank you for not being too annoyed with me!


----------



## bella1342 (May 4, 2010)

Tough!

1. Pretty Woman... could watch this a million times

2. Dear John... many parts of this story reminded me of my own life... plus I could watch Channing Tatum over and over again.

3. The Notebook.. I am a sap... can't help it.

4. The English Patient (love Ray Fiennes and Kristin Scott Thomas!)

5. Top Gun... loved Tom Cruise in this movie.. don't care for him so much now though. This was always my date movie... never saw the whole movie through I don't think though.. LOL!


----------



## Dalylah (May 6, 2010)

I can't imagine picking only 5 so Ill toss out a few that come to mind immediately.

The Wedding Singer

Dumb and Dumber (I can't help it, it's just sooo funny!)

White Christmas

Pretty Woman

Star Wars Series


----------



## kayley123 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, I LOVE White Christmas, too!...I have to watch it every year! I know some people like to watch It's a Wonderful Life or Holiday Inn (I'm probably leaving a bunch out...Elf? what else...is 42nd street one?), but White Christmas is my Christmas movie!


----------



## rhamnousia84 (May 19, 2010)

In no order at all:

To Kill A Mockingbird

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

Forrest Gump

Withnail and I

The Godfather


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 19, 2010)

Wow, this is nearly as hard as asking me to name my top 5 books. I am an avid movie lover and buy DVDs the way other girls buy clothes. I'd say these 5 are top contenders but there are others I love just as much. So, in no order:

* True Romance

* Interview with the Vampire

* Pan's Labyrinth

* American Beauty

* Oldboy


----------



## Lucy (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 4. Le fabuleux destin d'Amelie Poulain (don't know the english name), it's a really nice movie, one i like to watch when i'm feeling a bit down, and you gotta love the music.

it was released as just "amelie" over here. one of my favourites too!!
1. titanic

2. the lord of the ringses

3. angels in america (technically a mini series)

4. the breakfast club

5. i am sam


----------



## aria1015 (May 19, 2010)

stardust

50 1st dates

serendipity

taken

time travelers wife


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it was released as just "amelie" over here. Amelie is a great movie! Haven't seen that in years. Ooh, someone mentioned Interview With A Vampire. That's my ultimate vampire movie. It's fantastic!


----------



## AudreyNola (May 20, 2010)

There have already been so many good mentions. Of those I particularly like Amelie (I really like Audrey Tautou) and Harold &amp; Maude. The favorites I can think of off the top of my head:

The Big Lebowski

Pride &amp; Prejudice - Keira Knightley version

The Long Hot Summer

I really enjoyed The Business of Being Born

Mansfield Park - Frances O'Connor version (because I liked Fanny's character better in the movie than in the book, and I love the book)

Crazy Heart - on my mind because we just saw it

And because my husband and I can always make each other laugh quoting these - Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail &amp; Anchorman

Edit: For the record - I can't believe I forgot Wes Anderson films (Rushmore, Royal Tenenbaums, Fantastic Mr. Fox, ect.)


----------



## maragarita (Jun 18, 2010)

I just recently saw Ash-ABhi again which Raavan has brought to us.Its a total hit movie and the what I liked more about the movie is Rehman's music.'Ranjh-Ranjha' and 'Beera' really rocked. It was awesome hearing sukhwinder in the song 'Beear'. Hey friends do watch the movie,a must watch movie.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

Deception

10 things I hate about you

Pirates of the caribbean 2

Taken

Stepbrothers


----------



## rodenbach (Jun 18, 2010)

My favorites:

1) Gone With the Wind

2)Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back

3)Star Wars: A New Hope

4)Annie Hall

5) The Godfather Parts I &amp; II

Movies that I like and always have to watch at least some of when they're on include:

Sound of Music

Wizard of Oz

Devil's Advocate-- I do enjoy hot, young Keanu!

Matrix

40 Year Old Virgin

...and many more!


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jun 19, 2010)

I had to make 2 lists lol

Horror: It

Pet Semetary

The excorcist

Childs play

Devils rejects

List 2 Clueless

The best man

Seven

Boyz in the hood

The fast and the furious


----------



## fUNNbUNNY:D (Jul 6, 2010)

My top 5 favorite movies have to be:

*Across the Universe

*The Last House on The Left (very graphic movie)

*Iron Man 2

*Spiderman

*Sleeping Beauty


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 6, 2010)

This was a toughie, but I tried narrowing down to my fave top 5






1. Breakfast at Tiffany's (love Audrey Hepburn)

2. The Princess Bride

3. True Romance

4. Casablanca

5. Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## barbie02 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well my favorite movies are...

how to lose a guy in 10 days

10 things i hate about you

save the last dance

all of the madea series

move over darlin

gone with the wind

and lots more to add...

I love the all those movies


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jul 7, 2010)

in no particular order =)

Edward Scissor Hands

Titanic

The Notebook

Grandmas Boy

Half Baked

=)

I have tons more those are just the ones i could watch over and over again lol =)


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Forrest Gump

The Note Book

Goodfellas

Pulp Fiction

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe so many of you know "The Gods Must Be Crazy", most of the time in the UK people look at me like I am crazy. Shame the follow up wasn't quite as good.

Not sure that I wouldn't swap Monty Python's Life of Brian for mmmmm , maybe Ameline.


----------



## *DeeryLou* (Aug 2, 2010)

No particular order:


Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Ace Ventura movies
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
Dumb and Dumber
Just to name a few


----------



## celia22 (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorite movies are:

Titanic

Salt

Inception

Predator

speed


----------



## divadoll (Aug 4, 2010)

My new list:

Matrix (first movie)

Kick Ass

The Killers

Bladerunner

Akira


----------



## pinghenglin505 (Aug 4, 2010)

In no particular order

iron man

the day after tomorrow

the lion king

raise your voice

high school musical


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Aug 5, 2010)

The Life Aquatic.

Lock, Stock, and Two Smokin' Barrels.

The Godfather.

The Big Lebowski.

The Boondock Saints.


----------

